# This is my competition



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is the link for the thread:
http://www.svrider.com/forum/showthread.php?t=154314

Look for the Nurumkin poster.



Nurumkin said:


> The water tight container sounds cool, but what I would like to haul is a push lawn mower. A lot of my business is securing foreclosed houses, so in the summer this entails gaining entry changing all the locks and mowing the yard. The problem is that these aren't that profitable for us (we basically do them to get other work) so I like to get them done as cheaply as possible. I could take the jetta and still get about the same mileage but the bike seems like a way to turn a day of BS work into a nice day of riding.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

lol. Did you look further down and see this? :thumbup:

And, no. This isn't mine. I like my bikes lean and mean, no attachments. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

I did see that and I wouldn't be surprised if I started seeing that in the future.

Damn if things are not slow now...


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Things are still kinda slow everywhere for me, too. Had a nice rush 2 weeks in a row but hardly anything right now. 

It's coming but not fast enough. A few of my vendors closed their doors at the end of the year so I'm looking for replacements in a few areas.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> lol. Did you look further down and see this? :thumbup:
> 
> And, no. This isn't mine. I like my bikes lean and mean, no attachments.
> 
> Linda



I gotta admit...that thing is pretty cool. It'd be a cool way to hit the grocery store. Not quite as fun and nimble as my 1400, but still it's a bike.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

I've got a 2004 V-Star 650 Classic and a 2000 Shadow 600 VLX. I like them just the way they are. 

Linda


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> I've got a 2004 V-Star 650 Classic and a 2000 Shadow 600 VLX. I like them just the way they are.
> 
> Linda


Ahh I used to have a 2006 V-Star 650 loved that bike. Took up golf so I got rid of the bike.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Ahh I used to have a 2006 V-Star 650 loved that bike. Took up golf so I got rid of the bike.


Summer time is inspection time on the FLST Heritage Classic.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Someone gave him the heads up about this board. He deleted his posts a few minutes ago........


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

I am not surprised...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

If that guy was my competition I would re think what I was doin


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

regitered here n online now too prob tryin figure out how to lowball you


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> If that guy was my competition I would re think what I was doin









Welcome to the foreclosure industry where any hack can proclaim himself a contractor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Well? Nurumkin? What ya gotta say bout all this?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Welcome to the foreclosure industry where any hack can proclaim himself a contractor.


Same type of low ballers are in the contruction trades now too, just look around.
Paying masons $29.50 hour to brick a porch while the GC down the road is paying three guys $13 per hour to do the same thing. Just has to pick them up and take them home at night.


----------

